
Matt Cutts: Installing Android development environment on Ubuntu 9.04 - stakent
http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/install-android-on-ubuntu/
======
pierrefar
I'm giving Titanium a go: <http://www.appcelerator.com/> . It's basically a
wrapper for Webkit, so you write in HTML and JS (with extensions) and can also
include Pyhton, Ruby, and PHP. Titanium then compiles your wares to Windows,
OSX, Android, and iPhone.

Very neat.

~~~
jamesbritt
But aren't the apps tied to appcelerator.com for distribution?

------
whalesalad
This is not only a good tutorial on getting started with your environment, but
has some really good resources for getting started with actually building apps
or getting them on your device :)

Now we just need someone to come along and teach us web hackers how to go from
developing in a MVC php/python/ruby/etc.. methodology to building java apps.
I'm great with a *nix system so getting the SDK running on my Mac was no
problem, but building Java apps... I'm clueless in that department!

------
vlisivka
Why not just make some .deb's and repository instead, like here:
[http://www.newlc.com/en/deb-packages-android-sdk-bleeding-
ed...](http://www.newlc.com/en/deb-packages-android-sdk-bleeding-edge-cupcake-
images) ?

The only thing I unlike more than installation itself is installation
instruction.

